# believe



## KaterinaWard

Hi, I'm having troubles with my grammar here. Can someone tell me if this is correct? 
Παραδοσιακά μια συντηρητική χώρα, η μεσαία τάξη τώρα τείνει προς την αριστερά στην οποία πιστεύουν ότι θα προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντα των μεσαίων τάξεων. 
I am going for - who they feel will protect the interests...


----------



## Perseas

KaterinaWard said:


> Hi, I'm having troubles with my grammar here. Can someone tell me if this is correct?
> Παραδοσιακά μια συντηρητική χώρα, η μεσαία τάξη τώρα τείνει προς την αριστερά στην οποία πιστεύουν ότι θα προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντα των μεσαίων τάξεων.
> I am going for - who they feel will protect the interests...


"... η μεσαία τάξη τώρα τείνει προς την αριστερά, γιατί/που πιστεύει ότι θα προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντά της." The part in red seems out of place there.


----------



## hatzi13

Suggestion: 
_Αν και_ παραδοσιακά συντηρητική χώρα, η μεσαία τάξη της τείνει τώρα προς την αριστερά στην οποία πιστεύει ότι θα προασπίσει τα συμφέροντά της.
I hope I understood what you want to say.


----------



## Αγγελος

No; definitely with a nominative, η οποία πιστεύει ότι θα προασπίσει τα συμφέροντά της. [ or, of course, που πιστεύει ότι...]
In English, too, you would use the nominaative: "who [not 'whom' or 'in whom'!] they believe will defend their interests."


----------



## sotos

The correct syntax is " ... η οποία πιστεύουν ότι θα προστατεύσει ...". i.e. η αριστερά θα προστατεύσει, not στην αριστερά θα προστατεύσει.
This "_Αν και παραδοσιακά συντηρητική χώρα"  is OK if the previous sentence refers to the χώρα and, preferably, has the name of the country last in the sentence. _


----------



## velisarius

Αγγελε, doesn't that make for ambiguity with " η μεσαία ταξη τείνει προς την αριστερά η οποία πιστεύει ότι θα προασπίσει ... " ? It seems to me that at first glance it would be read as " η αριστερά πιστεύει ". Please tell me whether a native speaker would also stumble over this.


----------



## Tassos

velisarius said:


> Αγγελε, doesn't that make for ambiguity with " η μεσαία ταξη τείνει προς την αριστερά η οποία πιστεύει ότι θα προασπίσει ... " ? It seems to me that at first glance it would be read as " η αριστερά πιστεύει ". Please tell me whether a native speaker would also stumble over this.



Yes it might be read the way you say and yes a native speaker could be confused (still I guess the first reaction would be to assume that "η μεσαία τάξη πιστεύει" and not "η αριστερά πιστεύει"). To resolve any ambiguity you can say:
_"η μεσαία τάξη της τείνει τώρα προς την αριστερά *για την* οποία πιστεύει ότι θα προασπίσει τα συμφέροντά της."_

And Perseas and Sotos are right. The first part of the sentence seems disconnected from the second however you word it.


----------



## Perseas

Considering velisarius' query:

Ιn the oral speech we may use/tolerate such syntactic choices, but otherwise this one seems to be unusual or even not idiomatic. I 'm referring to this:... _η μεσαία τάξη τώρα τείνει προς την αριστερά, η οποία_ or _που πιστεύει ότι θα προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντά της_.

-If we consider "_η οποία πιστεύει_" as the relative clause, then  _πιστεύει_:verb; _η μεσαία τάξη_: subject; _η οποία_ plays what role in this clause? In other words it is very unusual to have 2 nominatives there.
-If we consider "η οποία θα προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντά της" as the relative clause, then this is idiomatic. However there is also a "πιστεύει ότι" inside. Could we assume that it is parenthetical: "_η οποία (πιστεύει ότι) θα προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντά της_" ? We still have a problem here: _"ότι θα προστατεύσει τα συμφέροντά της" _is a subordinate noun clause (ειδική πρόταση), which functions as object to _"πιστεύει_", which is surrounded by 2 nominatives (_η οποία, η μεσαία τάξη_).

I find Tassos' suggestion very good: _*"για την* οποία πιστεύει ότι θα προασπίσει τα συμφέροντά της."_


----------



## velisarius

Thanks Tassos and Perseas for clearing that up.


----------

